# Pregnant rat, Maine



## Aportraitofbecca (May 18, 2012)

My friend got a pregnant rat from a feeder. Waiting for Noodle to have the babies in a week or two, anyone interested in a little cutie anywhere in Maine? I think she may be kind of blue, but its hard to tell.


----------



## Shasta (Dec 11, 2011)

Aww! Are you able to transport at all?


----------



## kerry11 (Mar 22, 2012)

Are you looking to rehome her or just have someone foster her until the babies are weaned and ready to go?


----------



## Aportraitofbecca (May 18, 2012)

Im looking to rehome the babies when they're out and ready. I am willing to transport.


----------



## Shasta (Dec 11, 2011)

Depending on where you are in Maine, this might be unreasonable but: As far as Boston? I could offset gas & all that.


----------



## Aportraitofbecca (May 18, 2012)

Where are you coming from? I live in Bangor which is 2-3 hours north of Portland. Maybe come time the babies are here I can plan a trip to Boston and meet you there. Usually te farthest I go south is Saco, though


----------



## Shasta (Dec 11, 2011)

From NYC, so it looks like Boston is almost in the middle? I might be doing it without a car (Chinatown bus) so I could probably meet you wherever MBTA goes. I know Boston is far but I'd love to meet you somewhere, mama is super pretty & there's lots to do in Boston! (kinda) maybe some other people in the area are looking to adopt as well?

:3 ?


----------



## Aportraitofbecca (May 18, 2012)

Fair enough! I definitely can try to make it happen, shouldn't be too hard! Do you know if I could bring a rat on the Amtrack though; I don't wanna have to drive through the city.


----------



## Shasta (Dec 11, 2011)

Sweet, yay! If you're only worried about driving in the city, Boston has a public transit/subway system called the MBTA which allows pets. That's wht I usually do when I'm there. Otherwise I don't think Amtrak allows pets but I've had no problem smuggling rats on public transportation before, lol 

Btw, is she showing at all?


----------



## Aportraitofbecca (May 18, 2012)

Fair enough. Just hide her in a pillow case or something in my purse until I get on he train haha. Do you have an email address? Or even a phone number? Much easier for me to contact that way! Just personal message me either or


----------



## Shasta (Dec 11, 2011)

PM'd. ^_^


----------



## Aportraitofbecca (May 18, 2012)

I don't see it!  just email me haha [email protected]


----------



## Shasta (Dec 11, 2011)

Ah, weird. Sent you an email.. did you get it?


----------



## Aportraitofbecca (May 18, 2012)

I replied twice, did you get them?


----------



## Shasta (Dec 11, 2011)

Ah yes, checked in spam. Silly yahoo. Alright I can stop spamming RF now. ^_^


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi I'm the one who asked for males. How many do ya have?
Disbecsemail that's who I'm talking to


----------



## Aportraitofbecca (May 18, 2012)

Rat-1- said:


> Hi I'm the one who asked for males. How many do ya have?Disbecsemail that's who I'm talking to


 Can you please email me? [email protected]


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Aportraitofbecca said:


> Can you please email me? [email protected]


Kk


----------

